# Confession time!



## LeeLee (Dec 4, 2013)

When I weighed in on 13th Nov, I was bang on target.  I was a bit naughty that weekend, then caught a cold, and went home to bed instead of weighing in on the 20th.  Bad move!  Another mistake was to give in to all my cold-induced comfort food cravings.  Last week I did go to group to find that I'd gained 10 lbs in a fortnight. 

This week I've been spectacularly good... and lost 9? of my 10 lb gain!   Now just half a pound over target weight.


----------



## delb t (Dec 4, 2013)

LeeLee thats fab! well done for confessing too! consider yourself forgiven


----------



## trophywench (Dec 4, 2013)

Gosh LeeLee - that's a huge amount to gain and lose within 3 weeks! - esp when you weren't mega overweight to begin with - so well done for getting rid of it !


----------



## LeeLee (Dec 4, 2013)

This is why I still go to my SW group!  I find that if it goes on quickly it comes off again straight away as long as I go back to basics.  If I were to stop going, I know I'd be back to where I was before I started.  Good that it's free when you're at target.


----------

